# how many times can you apply for RRV (155 or 157)



## ss13 (Feb 17, 2015)

Resident Return Visas
==================
how many times can you apply for RRV (155 or 157) ?

What if your 1 year / 3 months RRV expires and you found yourself in oversea?
Can you re-apply for RRV for second time? how many times at max?


Reason I am asking, I got better job offer & permanently moving to my country. I will visit here often (once a year hopefully) since I have some family & many friends here. So I don't wanna lose my permanent resident status.
and I can't wait here to be eligible for applying for citizenship, so that's not an option for now.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

unlimited, as long as you are eligible for them.


----------

